# Got a new steam canner!



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Spent some a my birthday money taday. Wen't an bought a new steam canner. There similar ta a water bath canner but use lots less water an energy. Will do 7 quarts at a time.

I'll post up some pics a it in action next weekend cause I'm gonna have more butter ta can.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I've never even heard of a steam canner...looking forward to the pics.


----------

